# Longines Legend Diver



## ads54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I posted a while back about getting one of these and have just recieved one as a gift from the family, very very pleased with the watch, however from what i gather it was a bit of a struggle to get hold of one as there were absolutely none left in europe!! Mine came from New York. 

The thing i want to ask is about the packaging. I did some research into this watch before i got it and all the pictures i saw from other people's ones were with a square black box with metal plaque saying about its legend heritage and also a hardback book about the reissued legend series... Well mine came with none of that!!!!! I was a bit surprised to say the least but still i have the watch and thats the main thing here??!

I just wanted to see if anyone had any input on this from their own experiences??

Any would be great!

Cheers Ads


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi there are at least a couple on here, me and Stu have them! The box I got, uk supplied, is massive with metal plaque and history book you describe. It is possible that different regions have different packaging. They are hard to get, I waited 3 months for mine.

I suggest you get a nice chunky leather strap for it. I got one off Toshi, who uses this forum. Really sets the watch off in my opinion.


----------



## ads54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Allaction, i was thinking that might be the case but its annoyed me a little bit to think i haven't got the same as everyone else!!! All i got was a slim rectanglar box, with a guarantee card, however that wasn't stamped??! Is that common?

We really struggled to get one of these but am happy o have it, but if its arrived not in the right packaging and with no stamp on the guarantee card should i be concerned about the authenticity? Does Longines have a serial number checker? And do you think they'd sort me out with the proper stuff if i got in touch with them?

Cheers Ads


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Longines Uk has a very good customer service centre. They responded quickly and efficiently to my query about actually getting one. I'm sure they could verify if yours was authentic or not. Some internet retailers do not stamp guarnatee cards as they are not authourised retailers so effectively you have no warranty or a dealer warranty. This may explain the lack of packaging as to ship from the USA would cost a lot more I'm sure.

I doubt Longines would supply you with the items yours didn't come with but they should verify if it's authentic.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ads54 said:


> Allaction, i was thinking that might be the case but its annoyed me a little bit to think i haven't got the same as everyone else!!! All i got was a slim rectanglar box, with a guarantee card,
> 
> Cheers Ads


Give me 250 quid and I'll trade you my box and book for yours :lol: - Shame they didn't spend as much money on the strap as they did with the excessive packaging instead of the [email protected] they provided...

As Russ say's change the strap for something else otherwise its a superb watch - congrats!


----------



## ads54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Stu, ha ha!!! Cheers for the offer, i might take you up on that!!

Seriously, i hope i didn't come across as being ungratefull, it is a stunning watch and i love it to bits!! I also quite like the strap!!

What should i do about the guarantee? Have the proof of purchase, would my local AD honour it and stamp the card? Concerns!! :huh:

Ads


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ads54 said:


> What should i do about the guarantee? Have the proof of purchase, would my local AD honour it and stamp the card? Concerns!! :huh:


I doubt they would but I wouldn't hurt to ask or even contact Longines UK to see what they suggest.

Here is the back of mine for a comparrison...


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

They wouldn't stamp it as they hadn't sold it. Contact Longines with the serial number and they should let you know if its kosher or not. I would guess it is just from an e-tailer not a bricks and mortar store.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Super watches and very true to the originals. I was in Las Vegas last week and had a chance to compare the modern and vintage versions side by side and have to say Longines did an excellent job, neither adding nor subtracting any significant details. Sadly, Tourneau would not let me take a photo inside the store









Here's a quickie of a recent arrival, many thanks to the original owner:










(it is now on a leather strap with contrast stitching, still working out what looks best)


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

its a hell of a great looking watch and i would of bought one except for the service i was given when i went to buy :cry2:

so ive now ended up with 2 omegas :huh:

this thread is no good unless there loads of pics of your watch...please


----------

